# NO speak french



## theseeker (6 Apr 2006)

OK i do not speak french had trouble with it in school ( mostly lazy i think) and i would like to learn it for my self and the benefit of my children (for when they start it in school) 

so anyways I'll stop drifthing off topic...........

my question is: 1)is it going to hinder my training process
                       2)how so will i be able to learn it as a second language
                       3)and is there anyone else with the same "problem" as myself


----------



## military granny (6 Apr 2006)

seeker my son went through his training without a second language and it didn't slow him down one bit. While at St. Jean they did ask anyone if they wanted to go to Valcartier after biq and sq to learn french. My son decided not to and is now in A'stan. Does he regret it, no well maybe a little while he was in Paris, but it didn't make too much of impact on his career so far.


----------



## theseeker (6 Apr 2006)

thank you very much this is what i was wondering about......... though i think that i would like to learn it


----------



## Lost_Warrior (6 Apr 2006)

You are *supposed* to have the choice of language you get trained in.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Apr 2006)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> You are *supposed* to have the choice of language you get trained in.



depends on the MOC ( or MOS ID......whatever it is this week).  Some trades have language requirements for english as training is only offerend in english.  I joined as an field engineer and did my Basic and QL3 in french.  I was posted to an english regiment.  I asked to do my QL5A in english but i was forced to take it in french.  When it came time to do my JLC/JNCO course, i was sent to do it in english at the PPCLI battleschool.  In my old trade the QL6A was taught in english with some assistance available for franco students.  My current trade does not offer any training in french.


----------



## hiphopculture (7 Apr 2006)

If they are going to give me a chance to relearn french I would take that in a second....


----------



## TDV-Arte-et-Marte (7 Apr 2006)

Further in your career however, French language is a requirement. For Senior NCOs, they are starting to 
implement language training. It's a good deal anyways, getting paid to learn a second language. Some people
actually pay to learn another language...


----------



## chrisf (7 Apr 2006)

Having worked with Francophones... French never hurts, indeed, it quite helps...

That being said, if you're an Anglophone NCM, no worries, plain and simple.


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Apr 2006)

There usually isn't a problem only being an Anglophone NCM.

But remember, 4 extra points on a PER.

And, speaking French increases the ammount of women you can talk to


----------



## muffin (7 Apr 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> And, speaking French increases the ammount of women you can talk to



Ouais, c'est vrais - puis les filles (comme moé) aiment l'accent! lol


----------



## Journeyman (7 Apr 2006)

Take any course offered, but be aware if you're not in a franco- or bilingual environment it will likely be wasted. Use it or lose it.

Personally, I'm finding the other language-learning route (brunette _bescherelle_ on next pillow) is working out quite well  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (7 Apr 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> And, speaking French increases the amount of women you can talk to




And it gets you free poster's 

Seriously getting a french course and your second language profile is very good when you looking at getting promoted past Cpl, those points may not seem like a lot but when your talking .5 of a point over getting a leaf or a third stripe trust me it makes a difference


----------



## aesop081 (7 Apr 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est vrais - puis les filles (comme moé) aiment l'accent! lol



Close the light  ;D


----------



## Pea (7 Apr 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Close the light  ;D



 :rofl: Thanks Aesop. (and I didn't even have to ask this time..)


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (7 Apr 2006)

You tink you sweat now..........I make you sweater.

Take the french courses to better yourself and you will find you will use it on tours and throughout the CF. Added bonus is the extra points on your PER and you will eventually need to take it if you want to rise through the ranks.Its easier to learn a second language when your young and willing than when your old and bitter.


----------



## geo (7 Apr 2006)

Fed Gov't pretty much requires senior appointments be bilingual (F&E) 
Many officers serving in 5RGC are anglos who have figured out that they are getting ahead of the competition (merit list) for their second language & the time they have served with 5Bde.

Added to that, some of em have also served as Platoon leaders with the R22R - which has given the pesky beavers a little bit more respect for what the sappers can do for them....


----------



## TDV-Arte-et-Marte (9 Apr 2006)

Le Français est important pour les membres des FC, particuliérement pendant les opérations sur un pays qui est une ancienne colonie
de France.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Apr 2006)

TDV-Arte-et-Marte said:
			
		

> Le Français est important pour les membres des FC, particuliérement pendant les opérations sur un pays qui est une ancienne colonie
> de France.


Yes!  I suppose it would be good to have the abilities to speak French, especially when tasked to a Former French Colony.  We will see more of those opportunities in the near future, no doubt.  Haiti, former French Colonies in Africa, even the South Pacific.


----------



## geo (9 Apr 2006)

yeah.... then you look at the R22R taskforce that went to Kabul....
they had to replace the english speaking Afghan interpreters with ones who could speak french..... not all that easy to find french speaking afghans.... wasn't much of a demand for them.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Apr 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> yeah.... then you look at the R22R taskforce that went to Kabul....
> they had to replace the english speaking Afghan interpreters with ones who could speak french..... not all that easy to find french speaking afghans.... wasn't much of a demand for them.



Yep. they came around looking for French-speaking sigs, too.


----------



## geo (10 Apr 2006)

so ther you have it... some good, some bad....... Vive la différence!


----------



## nrichards (16 May 2006)

je ne parle pas francais, seulement l'englais.


----------



## geo (16 May 2006)

nrichards said:
			
		

> je ne parle pas francais, seulement l'englais.


You don't know the adventures you're missing.........


----------



## Hot Lips (29 May 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> You don't know the adventures you're missing.........


 What adventures geo?  My french is rusty...there somewhere...would love to do SLT...and the benefits to the females who speak french are?  lol

HL


----------



## geo (29 May 2006)

Ahhh.... but that would be "kiss & tell"

Seriously though, anglo Officers & ORs who have served within Franco units have (from my perspective) consistantly moved ahead in their careers than their unilingual peers.


----------

